# John Deere 832 snowblower gear case oil capacity



## aaaaex88 (Jan 7, 2009)

I have a John Deere 832 snowblower from 1977. The gear case for the auger and impeller has a plug at the top where you add gear oil. There is no other plug so how do you know how much oil to put in without over filling it.
Does anyone know the capacity of the gear case?
John Deere 832, Ser P832E 055692 M


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

Capacity is usually 8-12 oz.


----------

